# Straight edge - $500 (san jose south, CA)



## MrWhoopee (May 20, 2019)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/tls/d/spreckels-straight-edge/6891146424.html


----------



## Reddinr (May 20, 2019)

Have to buy that room crane first...


----------



## Superburban (May 20, 2019)

Is it a sign of one less place to get large power tools rebuilt?


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 20, 2019)

It's probably being replaced with some laser device that's accurate to within a billionth.


----------



## Superburban (May 20, 2019)

That would be good. Its sad to keep seeing small shops keep closing down, or go straight CNC, and stop doing small jobs.


----------



## cjtoombs (May 20, 2019)

MrWhoopee said:


> It's probably being replaced with some laser device that's accurate to within a billionth.



I don't know exactly how you would mark and scrape a surface with a laser measuring device.


----------

